# Right place @ the right time



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was walking into my garage tonight after doing a paint correction on a solid black 150,000 mile seat alhambra and i looked down the side of the car and managed to get this before the sun set,


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutely cracking shot :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

how cool of a pic mate :thumb: 

love the sun set ones


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great pic:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow thats magazine worthy.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one word.

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

November is THE month for sunsets.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Not being critical because that was the shot - taken from a slightly different angle and it wouldn't have worked - but the house is a bit distracting. I'd try adding some Gaussian blur to the house in PS to soften it - and clone out the lampost. Like i said, not being critical, but it would just add even more impact to the shot.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

i think i will try that cheers


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great shot.:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

P4UL WRX said:


> i think i will try that cheers


Alternatively, you could darken the house down so it's in silhouette. The problem is that when I look at the pic I find my eye drawn to it.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

hmmm...magenta...very good shot mate:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I LOVE that shot. It's excellent. 

It's defo worth a play in PS using different techniques to enhance it further, although it is a simply stunning shot as it is 

You should send that to the car owner, I think it would make a brilliant screensaver or wallpaper.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the colour is good, and well done for grabbing the camera and catching it, but its not a great shot IMHO. Its a pic of a magenta looking car...in the grand scheme of things.

Not trying to be a downer, but its not interesting in particular, no cool angels etc, just a splash of a very funky purple/red sunset


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

top shot


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent shot, front cover of "WAX IT":thumb:


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> the colour is good, and well done for grabbing the camera and catching it, but its not a great shot IMHO. Its a pic of a magenta looking car...in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer, but its not interesting in particular, no cool angels etc, just a splash of a very funky purple/red sunset


Couldn't have said it better.

Pretty colours, but certainly not magazine cover material.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great shot:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> the colour is good, and well done for grabbing the camera and catching it, but its not a great shot IMHO. Its a pic of a magenta looking car...in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer, but its not interesting in particular, no cool angels etc, just a splash of a very funky purple/red sunset


Boo! Bah-humbug


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Just the right light levels and natural colours to capture the slickness and wetness of the paint. A really nice photo.:thumb:

I hope you don't mind, but I've done the blurring of the background. Didn't quite match the exact colour of the sky where I've removed the lamp post.








I do a fair bit of background blurring (lens blur) so that viewers' eyes are drawn more to the detailed finish, as Parish commented.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for that did you use photoshop for that?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeh. I used the pen toool to define the area above the roof bars and round the bonnet. Once selected, FILTER - BLUR - LENS BLUR - VALUE 6 or 8, can't remember.:thumb:


----------

